# Looking for photo booth in Chicago



## joyride (Jan 4, 2010)

I am in need of a photobooth (the kind you put your money in and get the 4 picture strip out, just so were all on the same page) for a project I have coming up.  I know that there are some in bars, but I need one somewhere else.  Does Navy Pier have one?  Possibly one down near Millennium Park somewhere?  I plan on heading out there in a 2-3 weeks to do this.  If anyone knows where I need to go, it would really help me out.


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2010)

joyride said:


> I am in need of a photobooth (the kind you put your money in and get the 4 picture strip out, just so were all on the same page) for a project I have coming up.  I know that there are some in bars, but I need one somewhere else.  Does Navy Pier have one?  Possibly one down near Millennium Park somewhere?  I plan on heading out there in a 2-3 weeks to do this.  If anyone knows where I need to go, it would really help me out.




It has to be in Chicago?  You can find those booths everywhere.  

There's one in my local mall (2 hours south of Chicago), which is in a rinky-dink town.  

I've never paid attention to them in Chicago, so I can't tell you exactly where one is.  I can tell you that there isn't much open on Navy Pier this time of year.  

I also can't think of one around Millennium Park.  You're more likely to find one in a mall-like setting, I'd think.


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a whole list of them (along the side): Photobooth.net | Photobooth Locations


----------

